# Initial questions including tax query



## Terrydiaboli (Aug 10, 2015)

Hello,

I am interested in becoming a driver in Belfast when Uber here launches. I have a few questions that I'd be grateful if you could answer.

*Vehicle requirements*
What are the vehicle restrictions? Is a 2009 Vauxhall Insignia sufficient? Do I need commercial insurance?

*Banking/tax*
Are payments to drivers already taxed? If not do I need to set up a new bank account and pay my own tax each year? Any tips or advice on how to manage this would be great. I have a full time government job but plan to drive 25-30 hours per week.

*Start date*
There is very little info out there on when Uber Belfast will launch. I have seen the manager job avertised. Has anyone heard anything?

Any other relevant information you can give me would also be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

What does it say about Uber -- and about you -- that you either can't or won't ask Uber these questions directly?


----------



## Terrydiaboli (Aug 10, 2015)

I first sent this query via the "contact us" area on the website on 7th July. After waiting a month I then sent my query directy to the Uber Belfast email address which was returned undeliverable. That's why I've came here, for help.

I don't know what this says about me, but I can tell right away that you are a useless idiot.


----------

